# Linux Dateisysteme defragmentieren?! o.O

## Ezekeel

Hallo,

haben eben folgendes entdeckt:

http://www.oo-software.com/de/products/oodlinux/index.html

-> wunder mich. Gibt es tatsächlich dateisysteme unter Linux die man defragmentieren muss? Habe schon oft in pro Linux Artikeln gelesen, dass die Dateisysteme unter linux so perfomant seien, dass man sie nicht defragmentieren muss?

Wo steckt nun die Lüge in diesem Programm oder in den Artikeln??

----------

## dakjo

Die Frage wäre warscheinlich eher, was macht dieses Programm.

Ok, bei ext2 verstehe ich das vielleicht noch, aber bei ext3?

----------

## amne

Nein, nicht notwendig. Siehe auch der Link hier. In irgendeinem Thread (find ihn jetzt nicht) ging es auch einmal um so ein Defragmentierungsutility, das dabei eigentlich nur die Partition zerstörte.  :Wink: 

edit: Ah, da ists: WARNING: o&o defrag linux is bad!!

----------

## hoschi

Moderne Dateisysteme wie XFS/JFS/Reiser4 defragmentieren nur noch minimal, der Aufwand lohnt sich nicht.

Außerdem ist eine Defragmentierung konzeptbedingt Schwachsinn, kann man bei Windows schön sehen "rote Dateien könnte nicht verschoben werden", ja ist klar, wichtige Systemdateien die in Verwendung sind kann man nunmal nicht im laufenden Betrieb defragmentieren.

Also müsste man mit einem zweiten OS defragmentieren, aber halt, warum pack ich nicht einfach alles in ein Tar-Verzeichnis, kill das System, und spiel das Tar-Verzeichnis wieder zurück. Was übrigens wesentlich schneller geht.

Dann gibt es zwar noch so lustige Sachen, wie das "nach außen schieben" von oft benützten Dateien, was ich auch gar nicht blöd finde, aber in der heutigen Zeit ist das ziemlicher Humbug. Zumal der geneigte Unix-User auch selten so blöd ist und die Swap-Partition ganz "innen" in den langsamen Bereichen der Festplatte ablegt, sondern soweit außen wie möglich, im logischer weise am schnellsten drehenden Teil der Festplatte.

Defragmetieren ist was für FAT32, meinetwegen kann ja jemand sowas für USB-Sticks programmieren, ach halt, die haben ja keine Festplatte  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jinidog

Du solltest benchmarken, welcher Teil der Festplatte der schnellste ist.

Ich habe eine Festplatte, auf der sind die ersten Sektoren laut hdparm deutlich schneller als die Mitte oder die hintersten.

Wie auch immer, ich hatte mal einen Thread zu dem Thema eröffnet und man sollte seine Partitionen einfach so anlegen, dass der Lesekopf möglichst wenig Bewegung braucht während des Betriebs.

----------

## Tinitus

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Moderne Dateisysteme wie XFS/JFS/Reiser4 defragmentieren nur noch minimal, der Aufwand lohnt sich nicht.
> 
> Außerdem ist eine Defragmentierung konzeptbedingt Schwachsinn, kann man bei Windows schön sehen "rote Dateien könnte nicht verschoben werden", ja ist klar, wichtige Systemdateien die in Verwendung sind kann man nunmal nicht im laufenden Betrieb defragmentieren.
> 
> Also müsste man mit einem zweiten OS defragmentieren, aber halt, warum pack ich nicht einfach alles in ein Tar-Verzeichnis, kill das System, und spiel das Tar-Verzeichnis wieder zurück. Was übrigens wesentlich schneller geht.
> ...

 

Du hast da glaube ich schön die allgemeine Lehrmeinung wiedergegeben. Aber ich habe mal vor längere Zeit auf einem Fileserver mit sehr viel Bewegung (löschen, neu schreiben) folgendes gemacht.

Alle Dateien auf ein anderes Medium verschoben und zurück kopiert. Jetzt lief die Kiste wieder viel schneller. Also ich unterstelle mal es gibt eine Fragmentierung auch unter Reiserfs. Auch wenn ich es nicht beweisen kann, denn dieser Effekt ist ließ sich ja nur durch die gefühlte höhrer Geschwindigkeit beweisen (in meinem Beispiel)

G. R.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> Du solltest benchmarken, welcher Teil der Festplatte der schnellste ist.
> 
> Ich habe eine Festplatte, auf der sind die ersten Sektoren laut hdparm deutlich schneller als die Mitte oder die hintersten.
> 
> Wie auch immer, ich hatte mal einen Thread zu dem Thema eröffnet und man sollte seine Partitionen einfach so anlegen, dass der Lesekopf möglichst wenig Bewegung braucht während des Betriebs.

 

ja, die Festplatte schreibt ja auch von außen nach innen, soweit ich weiß.

Deswegen ist es nur logisch, dass die ersten Sektoren die schnellsten sind und es dann abnimmt (bis zu einem bestimmten Wert, bei dem die zweite "Platte" innerhalb der Festplatte beginnt, wo es dann wieder so schnell wie am Anfang ist usw.).

Zum Thema Defragmentieren: Unter Linux ist Defragmentierung nicht nötig, weil die Seekzeiten sowieso nicht ins Gewicht fallen, außer die Fragmente wären sehr klein, was bei Journaling Dateisystemen aber nicht passiert.

ChrisM

----------

## moe

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> sondern soweit außen wie möglich, im logischer weise am schnellsten drehenden Teil der Festplatte.

 

Ich versuch mir gerade vorzustellen, wie sich die Scheibe weiter aussen schneller drehen soll als innen, aber es gelingt mir nicht.  :Laughing: 

----------

## firefly

der äußere teil der Magnetplatte einer Festplatte dreht sich physikalisch nicht schneller als der innere.

Aber die zurückgelegte strecke unter dem lese-schreibkopf ist am rand größer als die in der mitte

d.h. es können mehr daten, pro grad umdrehung von der Magnetplatte, vom schreib-lesekopf gelesen/geschrieben werden.

gruß

firefly

----------

## Deever

 *moe wrote:*   

> Ich versuch mir gerade vorzustellen, wie sich die Scheibe weiter aussen schneller drehen soll als innen, aber es gelingt mir nicht. 

 Alles ist relativ. Vom Standpunkt des Lesekopfs aus gesehen dreht sich die Platte außen tatsächlich schneller als innen. Genauso wie sich aus Sicht eines Fußgängers das Rad eines Fahrrads oben schneller dreht als unten (wo es im gleichen Moment stillsteht!).  :Wink: 

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## firefly

man kann es acuh so erklären  :Wink: 

gruß

firefly

----------

## hoschi

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Moderne Dateisysteme wie XFS/JFS/Reiser4 defragmentieren nur noch minimal, der Aufwand lohnt sich nicht.
> 
> Außerdem ist eine Defragmentierung konzeptbedingt Schwachsinn, kann man bei Windows schön sehen "rote Dateien könnte nicht verschoben werden", ja ist klar, wichtige Systemdateien die in Verwendung sind kann man nunmal nicht im laufenden Betrieb defragmentieren.
> 
> Also müsste man mit einem zweiten OS defragmentieren, aber halt, warum pack ich nicht einfach alles in ein Tar-Verzeichnis, kill das System, und spiel das Tar-Verzeichnis wieder zurück. Was übrigens wesentlich schneller geht.
> ...

 

sicher fragmentiert das noch, aber weit weniger als ältere dateisysteme...die vorwiegend für disketten gedacht sind *an_fat_denk*

weiter oben steht in einem thread sogar was von einem defrager für xfs

----------

## kopfsalat

Solange noch genug Platz auf der Platte vorhanden ist hält sich die Fragmentierung soweit in Grenzen, daß eine Defragmentierung wenig Sinn macht. Auf einer vollen Partition sieht das allerdings schon anders aus. 

Defragmentieren kann man bei allen genannten Dateisystemen recht einfach durch normales weiterarbeiten, nachdem man Platz geschaffen hat. Neue/geänderte Dateien werden dann wieder zusammenhängen. Entsprechendes gilt für die Systempartitionen, dank Portage. 

Prinzipiell gilt das übrigens auch für NTFS, wären da nicht obengenannte unbewegliche Dateien, das unsägliche dynamische Pagefile und die (verständliche) Praxis das Windowsverzeichnis auf eine gerade noch ausreichend große Systempartition zu legen.

Man kann auch vorbeugen indem man stark veränderliche Daten auf entsprechende Partitionen legt. So habe ich z.B. meinen Portagetree auf /var ausgelagert. Allerdings weniger aus Performancegründen, eher aus ästhetischen Gründen.

Klingt zwar nach Platzverschwendung, aber im Vergleich zu einer vollgerüsteten Windowsinstallation samt Anwendungen ist Linux sehr genügsam. Gibt ja auch wenig Spiele.

----------

## homry

 *firefly wrote:*   

> man kann es acuh so erklären 

 

zur vervollständigung: die winkelgeschwindigkeit ist selbstverständlich  gleich. die tangentialgeschwindigkeit nimmt nach aussen zu.  :Wink: 

homry

----------

